# Fresh SMELT



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Hey guys, and gals...

Just thought I'd let everyone know that Smelt are in season. I stopped by the Shoprite and they had a huge shipment. The fish guy told me it is really abundant this time of the year. These are nothing like the little frozen ones I ususually buy, they are HUGE!! average is near 8" without the head. I bought a few pounds, chopped them up, and froze them. I'm also working on getting some "head on" from the fish guy.

My guys went CRAZY over this stinky delight!!! I threw a whole one cut up in about 5 pieces, and they ATE IT ALL!!! in about 3 minutes. They have always liked the frozen ones too, but really went into a frenzy over the un-frozen fresh ones.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

good to hear

i usaully use silversides but smelts in season time to stock up


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

You should always defrost the smelt before you feed it to the ps.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

BigChuckP said:


> You should always defrost the smelt before you feed it to the ps.


 I alway defrost food before feeding it... I soak it in water with Kent Marine liquid vitamins, and a couple drops of garlic juice...

I'm talking about "fresh/never frozen before" smelt that are HUGE!!

The frozen ones I ususually get are like 3" or less headless.. these are like 8-10" headless. My guys are only about 4" or so, and in a 45G so I cut them up in a few pieces... it also helps keep fights from breaking out at meal time when there is more than 1 piece of food to go for...

Anyway... I'm in North Jersey, and there is an abundance of these things at the grocery store...

Your P's will LUV it!!!


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

if only i didnt have 2 pounds of the stuff in my freezer!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I'll go check for bigger stuff down at china town this weekend


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> if only i didnt have 2 pounds of the stuff in my freezer!


 hehe i just bought 2 pounds of beef heart


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Smelt is always cheap at the store I get it at


----------

